# Furries at School.



## Fox Glove (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you have any furries at your school? Simple really, whether it be college or high school or etc.

Me, I thought there were NONE, then today I found out a kid in my math class is a wolf furry and he's probably joining FA, Hooray!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope. I did a lot of searching for furs in my area. Combed high and low and turned out unfortunately none in my area. Though I do know one that was in my school. He went to my school and graduated almost 2 decades ago though and moved hours away from the area. It kinda sucks. :/ I'm all alone in my area really.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only furry in my school, unless someone from St. Martin High School in Ocean Springs, MS, is willing to get onto this site and prove me wrong, with their IRL name and, as proof that they aren't lying, tells me who our principal was and who it is now.  Then I will visit said person and give them a box of cookies and begin to talk with him/her about how awesome we are.

Edit:


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 9, 2007)

i think im pretty much the only furry in my school. though, i never ask anyone if they are furries or not.


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 9, 2007)

As far as I'd guess, on a campus of 20+ thousand students, there's probably a few more furries.

Funny thing is, I managed to find a boyfriend who's only had bad experiences dating furries (although he got the hella weird brand of furry). That and all his friends are the 4chan trolling "Furries are teh die" variety of people. XP


----------



## Azure (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm still pretty new to this stuff, so I'm not sure.  I do see alot of people wearing wolf shirts tho, if thats any indication.


----------



## Bazz (Nov 9, 2007)

Yup!

It's weird, I just started college this year, and I've already met four other furries at my college X3

(One I friends with since high school, but neither of us knew the other one was also a fur!)


----------



## Blue Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

I haven't asked anyone, but I'm sure there are a few at UNT.


----------



## karatzue (Nov 9, 2007)

None =<

I'm looking though.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 9, 2007)

None at all >.< But if anyone here did or does go to Trinity Grammar and Prep in Napa, CA; I would be delighted to be proven wrong ^_^


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 9, 2007)

I know there's at least one other fur at my school because I saw someone wearing an MFF shirt.


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 9, 2007)

Sadly, very sadly, I do know at least one kid, I dont think he even knows what furry means, he just knows the web address to fchan....T~T
He always asks people like so do you want some animal porn?!

Im not kidding.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 9, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> Sadly, very sadly, I do know at least one kid, I dont think he even knows what furry means, he just knows the web address to fchan....T~T
> He always asks people like so do you want some animal porn?!
> 
> Im not kidding.


that doesn't make him a furry.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 9, 2007)

It's been ten years since I attended school, so I think my answer would have to be simply that I don't know any furries offline.


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 9, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> silvertwilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but it puts me in the same boat as him if I announce my furry-ness


----------



## cassandrarising (Nov 9, 2007)

I've had more than a handful of students who were members of other fandoms (Star Trek, anime, etc) so it really wouldn't surprise me if someday I run into a student or former student at a con.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't think there are any others here. But if you're reading this and you go to the University of Dayton, by all means hit me up.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 9, 2007)

Saddly, there are none that I know of.  Then again, it doesn't help that I live in a hick town...in which about 95 percent of them will ask "what's a furry?"  and the other five percent will say  "holy crap, your sick man!"

...eh, oh well.  I live in michigan so there arn't many furries up here anyways, I don't think...but I'll keep a sharp look out!^^


----------



## cassandrarising (Nov 9, 2007)

crimsonwolf90 said:
			
		

> ...eh, oh well.  I live in michigan so there arn't many furries up here anyways, I don't think...but I'll keep a sharp look out!^^



http://www.michiganfurs.com/


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 9, 2007)

I actually found out there was a lot of furs around my HOUSE!
But they just don't go to my school Lol.


----------



## Emil (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont really know, but if anybody's on the Pitt-Johnstown campus, feel free to hit me up =3


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 9, 2007)

cassandrarising said:
			
		

> crimsonwolf90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh cool!^^  I didn't know about this place.  wow...so I'm not the only one^^.  Thanks much!  I owe you one!^^


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 9, 2007)

No clue, don't care.


----------



## Daemonikk Dandycat (Nov 10, 2007)

Despite being the only "out" furry (if such a term is applicable) in my town, I managed to convert two of my friends over to the fandom before my year 12 finals. One is Brucie the dragon (who I don't think has much of a tendency to use furry sites, and seems to prefer Star Wars fansites); the other, a 'full' furry who has a page on FA, is Isis the cheetah. 
Although, they weren't aware of the furry fandom before they found out about me being a furry, so I guess it's all my fault


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 10, 2007)

I suspect furs in my school. I've seen a girl walking around with a collar with a large cat bell on it. I've seen another girl with a gryphon plushie, and a notebook which appeared to have animal-like creatures drawn in it. I've inquired these people of course, but either they were afraid to admit it (maybe they don't think a 6'4" goth in a trenchcoat, spikes, and leather and such is really a furry) or don't know the fandom exists. *shrugs* honestly I'm rather glad there aren't, because no offense fandom but some of you guys are _ seriously_ creepy and I've already got one stalker.


----------



## ADF (Nov 10, 2007)

I've looked for them in my university but so far no luck. One time I stuck a piece of paper on the bathroom wall saying to leave your mark if you are a furry, a few days later there was no responses, cleaners took it down a little after T.=.T

Honestly though, I wouldn't know what to do if I found one. What am I supposed to say? â€œHello random person who I have never met till now; I have the same rare interest as you, want to be friends on the basis of this single shared interest?â€?


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 10, 2007)

i don't see them at school for i do not go to school. i have, however, picked out many of them at my goth club. i just ask them if they are a furry *shrug* they'll answer back nervously, but then i start convo with them and it's all good gravy from there. i'd say out of an average night at the club, a good 1/4 of the attendants are furries.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 10, 2007)

wish i did


----------



## hellpup (Nov 10, 2007)

Last company I was with there were at least 3 in my office building. 2 of them I avoided and the other was pretty fun to hang out with. He and I dated a little bit since he was on another contract and we could. The other two creeped me out. 

Just because you identify as a furry does not mean we *have* to be friends.
It also does not mean that we should have a 3-some. We've never even hung out. Why would I do that? I suspect you have the clap if saying hello is a pickup line that works on you.
Work is not the place to go off about your 3 tailed fox persona and how big his penis is. I came here to work. You came here to (apparently) get fired and make other people's jobs harder in the mean time.


Honestly, I tend to avoid a good 90% of the furry community irl. There are loads around here and a lot of them I've met or known. The drama factor from the rl furry community everyplace I've been has taught me to ignore them and stay away for the most part. On the other hand, that remaining 10% has given me a couple of relationships and a couple of good friends. Over half of these people have now abandoned the furry community completely because of the same issues and simply browse art and occasionally go through spats of posting like I do.


----------



## Melo (Nov 10, 2007)

crimsonwolf90 said:
			
		

> Saddly, there are none that I know of.  Then again, it doesn't help that I live in a hick town...in which about 95 percent of them will ask "what's a furry?"  and the other five percent will say  "holy crap, your sick man!"
> 
> ...eh, oh well.  I live in michigan so there arn't many furries up here anyways, I don't think...but I'll keep a sharp look out!^^



I live in Michigan.

Open your right hand, then put your finger right in the middle of your palm. Now move your finger down about half an inch.

There. I live right about there.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 10, 2007)

My school's big enough that I'm sure there are others, but small enough that there is no community of any sort. (Although that might just be my school...)

Frankly, I don't care enough to look.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm 99.999% sure nobody I work around is furry. There may be a couple furs somewhere in the town where I live, but unless we randomly meet online first I'll never know. I was lucky enough to discover a rather large and active community that lives _only_ (hah) three hours away from me.



			
				ADF said:
			
		

> Honestly though, I wouldn't know what to do if I found one. What am I supposed to say? â€œHello random person who I have never met till now; I have the same rare interest as you, want to be friends on the basis of this single shared interest?â€?


Yes, that's almost exactly what I've done. Of course, if you end up not having anything else in common you don't have to stay close friends.



			
				hellpup said:
			
		

> Honestly, I tend to avoid a good 90% of the furry community irl. There are loads around here and a lot of them I've met or known. The drama factor from the rl furry community everyplace I've been has taught me to ignore them and stay away for the most part. On the other hand, that remaining 10% has given me a couple of relationships and a couple of good friends. Over half of these people have now abandoned the furry community completely because of the same issues and simply browse art and occasionally go through spats of posting like I do.


Sounds to me like you've just had a lot of bad luck, then again, I'm incredibly difficult to creep out. However, I do agree with you in that I'm not about to yiff someone I just met.


----------



## hellpup (Nov 10, 2007)

eh, I'd say that from what I've heard the 'local furries' in the areas I've lived in (Houston, College Station, Dallas) have a very high level drama compared to some other areas. I'm not creeped out so much as I'm not a social butterfly normally and when I do want to be social I have a low tolerance for drama from people I don't know all that well to begin with. It's also not so much that 90% of people aren't worth knowing. It's that 10-20% of people I actively want to avoid and the furry community tends to be (imo) overly tolerant of them to the degree that even if they are unwanted by most of the group they show up, aggravate everyone else, and nobody will say anything to their face. 

Those times I have said anything I got told off by other people in public and then got told by those same people that they agreed with me in private but they didn't want to look like jerks. Those same people will talk for literally hours about how annoying the 'drama fur' is but in public they've somehow decided they have to be friendly.  It's not just the furry community though. Since I'm not the type to smile and be friendly to someone I consider an idiot unless I'm at work (and no, I don't immediately start ranting at them either. I just refuse to be friendly and once they've been asked to stop something a couple times or begin actively forcing a public scene I bluntly tell them what's wrong with it and how they're failing socially) I stop dealing with the entire group after a bit. Any semi-isolated subculture tends to act the same way as far as I've seen.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 10, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I suspect furs in my school. I've seen a girl walking around with a collar with a large cat bell on it. I've seen another girl with a gryphon plushie, and a notebook which appeared to have animal-like creatures drawn in it. I've inquired these people of course, but either they were afraid to admit it (maybe they don't think a 6'4" goth in a trenchcoat, spikes, and leather and such is really a furry) or don't know the fandom exists. *shrugs* honestly I'm rather glad there aren't, because no offense fandom but some of you guys are _ seriously_ creepy and I've already got one stalker.



yeah, there are some crazy furries out there, it makes me feel bad for them:cry:. Then again, they chose to act crazy and stalk people so it's not my problem


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Nov 10, 2007)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

I know there are a few furs that go to my school, I just never actually meet them on campus.  Plus, I think even a few of the professors at my college might be furs.  But that is pure speculation based on their offices/ office doors and how they are decorated.

P.S. : I go to the University of Utah if anyone else happens to be going up there atm.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 11, 2007)

hellpup said:
			
		

> eh, I'd say that from what I've heard the 'local furries' in the areas I've lived in (Houston, College Station, Dallas) have a very high level drama compared to some other areas. I'm not creeped out so much as I'm not a social butterfly normally and when I do want to be social I have a low tolerance for drama from people I don't know all that well to begin with. It's also not so much that 90% of people aren't worth knowing. It's that 10-20% of people I actively want to avoid and the furry community tends to be (imo) overly tolerant of them to the degree that even if they are unwanted by most of the group they show up, aggravate everyone else, and nobody will say anything to their face.
> 
> Those times I have said anything I got told off by other people in public and then got told by those same people that they agreed with me in private but they didn't want to look like jerks. Those same people will talk for literally hours about how annoying the 'drama fur' is but in public they've somehow decided they have to be friendly.  It's not just the furry community though. Since I'm not the type to smile and be friendly to someone I consider an idiot unless I'm at work (and no, I don't immediately start ranting at them either. I just refuse to be friendly and once they've been asked to stop something a couple times or begin actively forcing a public scene I bluntly tell them what's wrong with it and how they're failing socially) I stop dealing with the entire group after a bit. Any semi-isolated subculture tends to act the same way as far as I've seen.



Holee (expletive) You know, this mirrors the first of the Five Geek Social Fallacies so closely it's _creepy_.

...And that page doesn't even mention furries.

---PCJ


----------



## hellpup (Nov 11, 2007)

*snicker*

I haven't met many furries that don't qualify as geeks in some way


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm literally the only furry at my school. However I got two of my friends interested in the fandom, so.... I make people around me into furries, I'm awesome.


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2007)

High school, I think I was the only one. College, I'm about 1 in 20 (and climbing!).


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Nov 11, 2007)

unmm Well, its really difficult to find in my country furs, but I am tryng to convert some people in the university XD,,,whwhahaha


----------



## Defuret (Nov 11, 2007)

There are at least 2 others, but I have not and probably will not run into them since my school has a population of 70 000.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 12, 2007)

Defuret said:
			
		

> There are at least 2 others, but I have not and probably will not run into them since my school has a population of 70 000.



Holy CRAP! 70,000??? Where do you go to school?


----------



## Kobaruto (Nov 12, 2007)

I thought there were none in my college until I met T'saya on Pounced.org and now we're both in the same Beg Jap 1 class.


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, high school was odd... My best friend of like, 8-9 years turned out to be a huge fur, which was pretty cool. We've kinda separated since I moved away, but it was still a good experience to have. Other than that, people seem either pretty impressionable or pretty closed minded in high school, and I got in a fight or two with people who found out I was furry and didn't like it, and I've had a few people who went online and found out what furry was and fell in love with it. 

Actually, one of my boyfriends at the time enjoyed pieces of the fandom (art, movies, etc), but wasn't a furry per se. Unfortunately, he lived a good hour and a half from me and neither of us could drive, so it didn't work out since we're both pretty social people and need contact.


----------



## Xeldag (Nov 12, 2007)

in my class ?? beuh, all hates furry Except 1 !! Who do no notice, indeed !


----------



## Whirlaxis (Nov 12, 2007)

I live in connecticut, and in connecticut i live in fairfield, which means i live around a bunch of white people terrified of being politically incorrect

basically, i could run down the halls screaming a fuck animals (i dont, btw) and anybody who even looked up would be labeled as discrimitory

as a result, gays and other wierdos are pretty open, its the normal people who are scared for their life.

however, ive yet to meet another furry here, though ive never looked online and certainly havnt made any effort in real life. i guess if its just a hobby, its not that great of a personality matcher.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm afraid to search, Browsing said school is dangerous, when your entire school is Furry hating B-tards.

One must move as swift as an Eagle, but as clever as a fox to avoid detection.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Nov 15, 2007)

On 82nd street this summer heading south in Lincoln,  I saw a large, white SUV with local plates that read: GR8 YIFF.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 15, 2007)

Bwahahahaa. That's hilarious.

Supposedly, there's a furry meet-up in colorado springs. Anyone from colorado go there?


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 15, 2007)

Mmn... My school's rather...dull being it is located in a small town [Which I enjoy],
but yeah, as if now, I might be the only Furry... although i'm still suspicious too a minimal degree of this group of people at my High School...


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 16, 2007)

HA! I found one!
but she doesnt know shes a furry yet.
I have to convert her from deviantart anthro artist


----------



## Tiktik (Nov 16, 2007)

Not any that I know of- the city I live is is really, really conservative, so it's not likely that there will be any open furs.


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, there are no furries that live within a 300 mile radius of me, much less where I went to school.


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm best frinds with one of the Furries at my school. There are quite a lot of them in Pasadena... So yeah... I'd guess that some of them go to my school. I've been converting a few of my closer friends. A Jaguar girl may be joing soon.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 18, 2007)

Making furry's, lol. sounds kinda scary to me, like brainwashing and stuff >.< Although it would be nice if there where people on my school with the same interests.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 18, 2007)

I was good friends with a furry at school.

But we both didn't realize the other was furry till 4 years later when we met up again on a message board.


----------



## sgolem (Nov 18, 2007)

There was one at my high school.  That was before I knew what a furry was, though I was already interested in drawing them.  Her artwork was inspiring for me.  She's on this site actually, though I don't feel right giving a link, since it's a possible privacy issue.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 18, 2007)

None here at Tafe...


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 19, 2007)

Defuret said:
			
		

> There are at least 2 others, but I have not and probably will not run into them since my school has a population of 70 000.



Thats more population then the town has i live in >.<


----------



## Jelly (Nov 19, 2007)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> Yeah, high school was odd... My best friend of like, 8-9 years turned out to be a huge fur, which was pretty cool.



Yeah, my (current) best friend when we were in high school used to have this drawing of a fox in a bomber jacket up in his locker. I never really cared or knew about furry. So, it's not like I picked up on something.
One day he asked what kind of animal I wanted to be if he drew me...I said a snake. He was crushed, I'm sure.
He also gave me an alternate email address featuring the word "yiffy" in the username.
He was also one of those idiots with a landscaped wolf shirt (he wore it once, I think, and I made fun of him...and he stopped immediately).
...also, he mentioned Rikki-Tikki-Tavi...alot.
..._also_, he used to make these little retarded "squirp" noises like he was some kinda stoopid an-e-mal. God, we reamed him over that.

My girlfriend is a furry...and she went to high school with us, too (but I met her in college).

My best friend met his boyfriend in college...and he's a furry, too (or a scalie, if you really feel like it).


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 19, 2007)

Hopefully not.

I'm not saying I'm the only one, but I would imagine that I would be the only one here who actually has a life outside the internet and Naruto. If there are any at my school, I'd rather not know.


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

The people in my town are the "Torches and pitchforks" type, so even if there was i will probably never find out. =(


----------



## BryanB (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only furry in school. Most of the people in my school are the "ghetto" type of people or emos. That's it. I think if I said anything about it, I would get my ass handed to me.


----------



## feilen (Jan 2, 2008)

I probably was 1 of about 3, but I converted a total of 7 other people I know into furries...


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (Jan 2, 2008)

exactly 100% of the people I haved asked at Old Mill Middle south say "What the F*** is a furry?" However, if you go to OMMS, look me up. Names Jacob. Long brown hair, glasses, 5 ft 7. 8th grade. Tell me your a furry and well...youll prove this guy wrong. >.<


----------



## sparx (Jan 3, 2008)

honestly, id have to say that im really lucky, cause over the last year or so, ive been scoping furries out left, right and center at my school (eastdale C.V.I). then again, im sure its because im so open about it, i do wear a dog collar with a tag that says my name on it, lol, so im kinda hard to miss. since the beginning of last year ive met about 6 furries at my school, as well as some in the area near my work. im pretty sure its cause im so open about my furriness. yay for furry pride!! ^^


----------



## mistysilverwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Besides my friend Collin and I.. we only know of one furry.. and she's a teacher. How Collin found out.. is a funny story x3 And no not like that.. he's gay and the teacher's a female. Haha.

I wouldn't be surprised with a few other people in my school though..


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2008)

UNsurprisingly, there's quite a few people here who know about furries at my school.  Some are furries themselves, others are excepting of furries (which is most, typical but Thank God), and there are few in this stupid town that actually tell tall diatribes and bad facts of what a furry is, or those who believe those idiots. And I have a few furry friends, myself.


----------



## phoxxz (Jan 4, 2008)

YES actually :] I just found one within the last few months. I'm an open crazy fur and everyone knows it. So a friend of mine said some kid heard about me looking for people to join me at MFF and now we're like awesome friends.

You'd really be surprised. Furries are in alot of places you wouldnt normally think.


----------



## Lord Eon (Jan 4, 2008)

Stirling is a big campus with several thousand students, so I suspect that I'm not alone, but I don't know any other people who are openly furry, and I'm not openly furry really either. My close friends know I'm into the furry fandom, but it's not something I advertise, because it's not really anyone else's business. That said, I do have a close friend who thinks Krystal is hot though, so maybe he's furry curious? 

However, although I prefer to keep my furriness personal in the real world (i.e. off the internet), I really would love to meet other furries IRL, but I'm not sure where to start. Any pointers, ayone?


----------



## Summercat (Jan 4, 2008)

I started the furry gatherings at my college. I was the first one to openly declare myself.

I dropped out for about three years, but apparently the furry group is going strong, and I'm going to be taking it over when I return to college later this month ^_^


----------



## RogueTheif (Jan 4, 2008)

A close friend of mine actually kinda converted me without realizing it.  I had known about furries for a while, and even condemmed them on occaision to fit in *shame*

x: But then I gave it a shot... and I love it :3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 4, 2008)

Well there's 3 other furries I know of. One is a member of FA, the others are in the closet. One is a member of Macrophile and FurryMuck etc but the other one is just really getting into it, she isn't on any sites or anything but she asked me to make her a fursona ^^


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a nagging feeling that their is a furry in my math class, not sure, and I doubt im gonna ask him about it until i'm sure. but i have met three furs in my last school, wich just blew my mind away


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 4, 2008)

There's a guy at my school who sometimes wears a dog collar. I'm too shy to ask him if he's a furry :X


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha, he may just be a punk 
I only know of one other furry here, a close friend of mine.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 4, 2008)

My sister. c:


----------



## Trellek (Jan 4, 2008)

Given the fact that there's a con not to far north of where I live I suspect that there be more than just the two other furries I "know"(Actually I know one of them...the other's a fursuiter I know of).  But other than that.....I'm a thinkin' farm towns in Idaho (which has life imprisonment attached to one of their laws regarding sex[not saying which one, folks think I'm weird enough without knowing 'bout that]) anyway, I'm a thinkin' that folks 'round here'd pull out the ol' shotty and put a couple shells of double ought in me...mostly 'cause 'round here the view is that fur=zoophile=crime against God.....Or at least that's the attitude I've recieved from local folk.


----------



## Scythel (Jan 5, 2008)

There are none that I know of here. I suspect none. Nobody would suspect me.

Most people just be hatin' here :x


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 5, 2008)

I haven't run into any haters here. My mate doesnt like em but he isn't the manic haters you get.


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 5, 2008)

There may be some on my campus. I really can't be certain, though. It's not a big deal to me, and I don't really go out of my way to find people who are in the fandom. I have friends in my local area who are furries, but I don't make that the sole criteria of whether or not I associate with someone. I'd much rather know one person at college who is not furry, but decent, intelligent, honest, and friendly, than a whole group of furries who have none of those qualities. ^^


----------



## Lord Eon (Jan 5, 2008)

There's an unnofficial "geek's club" at my university that a friend and I are interested in joining. I suspect that might be a place to start looking for furries, since they do tend to gravitate towards sci-fi, fantasy, and videogames.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 6, 2008)

Twitchtail said:
			
		

> Haha, he may just be a punk
> I only know of one other furry here, a close friend of mine.



no I mean it's a _dog_ collar. with a bone tag and everything X3


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 6, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> Twitchtail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could be a tool.
There was a couple of tools that did strange things like that at my school.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, there _are_ a lot of freaks at my school.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nah, sadly not here. ;[ It's a small place though. I thought it was funny that one of my non-furry friends was at his college campus and saw someone browsing FA though. xD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh guess what I did? There's a furry club on facebook and I went browsing through the members to see if anyone lived near me. It's a worldwide club with over 800 members but after going through ALL OF THEM I found 2 furries who live in my COUNTY and are also in high school! I PMed them and I hope I get to meet them  and there were also at least 10 from my state too. I'll post here if anything happens. So just put some time into searching people!


----------



## Lonely (Jan 6, 2008)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> I don't think there are any others here. But if you're reading this and you go to the University of Dayton, by all means hit me up.



Which Dayton?  I don't live in one, but mildly near one.  Couple hours I think.

For me there are none that I know of, but I haven't looked.  I'm bad enough with the whole "friends" thing that I really can't be picky.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 7, 2008)

Converted one..

Rest I don't know.

-Onyx


----------



## Akai (Jan 8, 2008)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> I don't think there are any others here. But if you're reading this and you go to the University of Dayton, by all means hit me up.



o.o

Dude, I live in Xenia, and by your profile, you live in Ohio...that's only a 30 minute drive...


----------



## Obsydian (Jan 8, 2008)

I suspect there are some in my uni's anime club, but I haven't been able to attend the meetings due to time.
But on Halloween I saw one of them wearing a raccoon tail, thats what started my wondering. :lol:


----------



## Kisuke (Jan 8, 2008)

Only one that I know of, he's a Marble fox.


----------



## Kartenia (Jan 9, 2008)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> True, but it puts me in the same boat as him if I announce my furry-ness



should that happen, bring a bucket, 'cus that boat will be sinking fast.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 9, 2008)

I have no idea.

How would one go around finding this out without asking random people?

I know of "catgirls" which is to say..people who like anime in an annoying way (no offense to anyone like this?), but that doesn't count.


Actually, my friend Mike was a furry, or at least, he liked furry porn. He drew a furry cat getting raped by tentacles during lunch last year when I told him to draw me something. He graduated, though, and then disappeared off the face of the earth for me.


----------



## Tavish (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone that have told me they were a furry.. I don't really think they know what it is

Last time I was talking to a guy about it he was the type who only knew what fchan was =/


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 16, 2008)

When I was in highschool, I used to joke about how I was 'the town furry'.

A few years later, I found out that there was a small group of kids a few years younger than me.  We didn't hang out much, really.

There was one other fella that I still talk to that I met in college who is a furry.  He's still stuck in that crappy town unfortunately :<


----------



## Thorne (Jan 16, 2008)

Not a chance, there can't be in Nairn Academy, and sometimes I think I'm the only fur in the north of Scotland.


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 16, 2008)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> I live in connecticut, and in connecticut i live in fairfield, which means i live around a bunch of white people terrified of being politically incorrect
> 
> basically, i could run down the halls screaming a fuck animals (i dont, btw) and anybody who even looked up would be labeled as discrimitory
> 
> ...



A chunk of my family lives in Fairfield, Conn. I'm in Mass/NY. High five!


----------



## grey-fur (Jan 16, 2008)

just 1, and i got him into the fandom!


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to a very southern high school, deep in the bible belt. I guarantee, if there were furries, they'd have been run off with pitchforks for being abnormal. I had a hell of a time just trying to get through. Ain't no way in hell I'd ever have done anything remotely "furry-like" in that school.  

As for college, I went to an all-girls private college for a few years. Met a lot of lesbians and one girl who thought she was a mermaid, but no furries.  Sad.  >.< If I had looked around, I might ahve found some, but I never did, so I never found others.  

*shrugs* My area of the world just doesn't have furries. And I don't drive, so I can't go looking, lol.


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 16, 2008)

I, too, went to HS in the south. Dallas to be exact. They had a hard enough time accepting the ONE gay kid and the ONE black kid... I don't see how they could have even BEGUN to wrap their minds around "furry" without automatically labeling it as some form of sex-centered mental illness.


----------



## gust (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup, theres (at least) one other furry in my school, though I don't really see her or talk to her that much.

I do know that there are quite a few furry-haters in my school.  There was a conversation about star fox going on and this one guy says something along the lines of "Didn't that start up the whole 'furry' thing?"  
i was laughing to myself...


----------



## Coffee (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm very open about my furriness, but sadly, there are no others at my school that share that specific passion.

A good friend of mine's mom asked him while he was on the phone with me if I put on a fursuit and jerked off. Good times


----------



## Foxfairy (Jan 20, 2008)

The only other furry I know IRL goes to my school... and I also met him on line, can you believe it? Jamesthedragon72 and me are now good RL friends, yay 

I live in NYC, so there are lots of furs here, but I'm under the age of majority. So going to meet them? Not a great idea.


----------



## Miroku17 (Jan 20, 2008)

*mews sadly* I'm still rather new to the furry side, but I haven't been able to find any others around me.  Its not exactly like I can walk up to a cute guy or girl and say 'Hey! Are you a fur?' ... but if any are near St. Pete, Florida *blushes* maybe....


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm certain there are other furries at my college. There was this goth, and he had fox ears on, so that's a good assumption there. Of course, if I find a group of goths, a handful will be furries.


----------



## dinoboy33 (Jan 20, 2008)

i dont go to college im thinking of doing but i dont know.. in the lower years of high school i used to run around school acting like a velociraptor lmao so if there were any furries they would of talked to me i guess. i come from the UK near manchester with a lot of chav types so goths moshers and that get beat up, plus i dont have a grp of friends i can go out and see so ye.. meh


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 21, 2008)

dinoboy33 said:
			
		

> i dont go to college im thinking of doing but i dont know.. in the lower years of high school i used to run around school acting like a velociraptor lmao so if there were any furries they would of talked to me i guess. i come from the UK near manchester with a lot of chav types so goths moshers and that get beat up, plus i dont have a grp of friends i can go out and see so ye.. meh




I bet acting that way recieved you a bit of stares, eh? Meh, I don't know how cliques are distinguished in the UK, but in the US, groups of people with similar interests hung out with eachother, forming cliques.


----------



## feilen (Jan 21, 2008)

Hehe, I live near Dallas, but I've managed to turn 7 other people locally into furs, so I'm happy ^_^


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 23, 2008)

I have one in my school...I know he is, he's very open about it and has said he was on multiple occaisins...I've never said I was though....I hate to say it but I'm still a little shy/ashamed about it.


----------



## talbotdarkpaws666 (Jan 24, 2008)

there is at least 1 furry on my school because he told me about it and thanks to him i know i am a furry but theres a total of 45 students on that school so it could be that we are the only two and some are potential fur-bashers:lol:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in Colorado. I am not a Furry (as shown by the fact that I'm human...err most of the time.) but if I was and people knew about it (I don't fit in groups very well) then I'd likely be treated the same as openly gay people are, or people with the "gay" flag on them are:

Target practice, lightning rod of hate, scapegoat, punching bags and grope targets, and kindling. Out here, "Flaming Homosexual" doesn't mean the type of homosexuals you see made fun of on TV, it means "Homosexual that has been lit on fire because they're not straight". This is a "tolerant" state but it's only tolerant in places like Denver (where you actually get people yelling at you for not speaking Spanish despite the street signs and everything being in English). Up in Ft. Collins, near where Matthew Shepherds was killed and where the homophobia in Wyoming spreads, it's a different story. People assume that a "Furry" is someone who loves to have sex with stuffed animals - but of course stuff like Bondage and other kinds of feti-shit is alright. (There's an adult bookstore advertising in my college newspaper. -_- )

My sister only knows of Furry Fandom from the minority that you see the media and shows like CSI pick on. My parents also think they have the sexual urges of an animal because of this story:

A dude in my high school named "Lee" was really into Yiff. He always carried around a laptop with a lot of Krystal hentai and the like, and he even walked up to a few 7th graders who were talking about sonic and showed them Sonic yiff. So he once got with my friend's girlfriend and did it with her, which caused her ex boyfriend to attempt suicide. (Mind you he was bipolar and didn't know the girl was a man-manipulator) We found out over the years that he had put illegal porn on sites that forbade it and recently was arrested because he slept with a 12 year old girl and he's 20. So in order to explain to my parents what exactly he said I had to tell them that he was a furry, which to them are people who love to wear suits and have beastiality(sp) sex.


So in other words, if there are any furs around here, they're very well hidden the way dragons are, or TFurs who take human form and act like one when around others who aren't of their kind.


----------



## harden13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Used to be but they hate it they were only into the porn so i keep it secrete if they knew then they would start calling me a furfage.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have no clue whether anyone at my  small school are furry.  I know some people who are into anime and those things.  How would I find out about it without running up to someone and going 'ZOMFG R U FURRY???!!!'


----------



## TCD (Jan 26, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Up in Ft. Collins, near where Matthew Shepherds was killed and where the homophobia in Wyoming spreads, it's a different story.




I dunno. Laramie Wyoming, where i currently am and where Matt was murdered, is actually a pretty open place. No, really. I wear collars and tails around, and I only get a few odd stares, if that. Even Spectrum, our GLBTQ group, hasn't gotten much hate. Sure, we get Unca Phelps out here every once in a while, but he's pretty much turned himself into a joke. (Also, there's some speculation that Matthew was NOT murdered because he was gay; it's been proposed that the pistol whipping was brought on by a drug deal gone bad. Not sure what to think, myself. I'm not so sure someone would be beaten as badly as he was over drugs...but that might be a part of "Not in My Backyard" syndrome. Maybe it's easier to think of someone being killed here because he was gay in this cowboy culture, than over drugs, a symbol of the big city culture. That's off topic speculation.) I'll grant you though...that's Laramie, the college town. I don't know how the rest of Wyoming is. 

As for furs...I know there are about...6. In the entire state. One I know personally here at uni, the rest through IM. Sucks having a total population of approximately half a million.


----------



## Kyuubi-No-Yoko (Jan 26, 2008)

well i live in new zealand soo i doubt that there is a furry in my school hell i doubt there is one in my city and on top of that my school is what you would call very narrow mined if they knew i was a furry they most proble think i have sex with animals or something close to those lines and mock the shit out of me soo its not even worth lookin


----------



## Kyuubi-No-Yoko (Jan 26, 2008)

well i live in new zealand soo i doubt that there is a furry in my school hell i doubt there is one in my city and on top of that my school is what you would call very narrow mined if they knew i was a furry they most proble think i have sex with animals or something close to those lines and mock the shit out of me soo its not even worth lookin


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 27, 2008)

TCD said:
			
		

> As for furs...I know there are about...6. In the entire state. One I know personally here at uni, the rest through IM. Sucks having a total population of approximately half a million.



LEast you have like three times as many furs in Wyoming as you do in Colorado. They'd probably be hunted for pelts out here if anything.


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I do know of a few people that just might be interested in the fandom. Generally I don't think many people around here know what a Furry is, except for a few friends I've told.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> TCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*eyebrow quirk* Er...what? I know plenty of furs in Colorado. Well, don't know them, but know of them. Therer's furmeets there and everything. Search Yahoo Groups Colofurs.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jan 28, 2008)

heh, there wouldn't have been a single furry at my school if it weren't for me =3

not only was I out as a furry in public, but I actually converted people at my school (or at least showed them that furries are cool). I'd say I'm the only dedicated furry in my school though (as in, has a fursona, and being a furry is a big part of my life)


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 9, 2008)

if there r any furs in El Paso ,Texas. if u go to EPCC or Utep hit me up! cuz i go to both lol


----------



## Lucid (Feb 10, 2008)

There are soooo many furries at my school and in my area.  Its quite nice.


----------



## DepravedTaka (Feb 10, 2008)

There is only one other furry at my school, that i know of.
But she doesn't know that i know she's a dragon >:3
I might slip it into general conversation one day.


----------



## Sunglasses (Feb 10, 2008)

There's only one other that I know of. But I have some suspicions of a few people in some of the art classes.


----------



## Tacman (Feb 10, 2008)

I am the only furry in school, and anywhere within a 25 mile radius. And if I told someone I was a furry they wouldn't understand at all.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 10, 2008)

I know there are a few at my old high school (graduated). But as for my collage I have no idea. ^^;


----------



## Zasha (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, not a single one. There are actually two furs of which I know of that live in my country. I am one of them. The other one lives about 200km to the south. xP 

Huzzah with small countries that have total population of 17 times less than the state of New York.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll have to check once I get into college, no furs in my high school


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 16, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> I'm literally the only furry at my school.




I am also the only furry at my school and I'm also half way through getting a fursuit and becoming a fursuiter.

I'm not ashamed of being furry and to be honest I think it's a way of life.


----------



## chamo (Feb 16, 2008)

No furs in my school as far as i know, might do some research. 
Alhtough going out openly that i am a furry would be suicide more or less, too much narrowminded and stupid people around :/


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> I don't think there are any others here. But if you're reading this and you go to the University of Dayton, by all means hit me up.




Dayton? Tn?

My sister used to go there...lol


As for the question, I used to go to Hixson High, now I go to Washington Alternative (graduatings in 2.5 years rather than 4)
and as far as I know, Im the only one at WA. and I know of only 1 other at Hixson...sadly he is an ass...both meanings... lol


----------



## sgolem (Feb 18, 2008)

I've heard rumors, but that's it.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think there is one at my school.  He wont admit it but one night I did  very intense google serach and found 3 records that he is one.  Mainly the IPF


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2008)

TCD said:
			
		

> *eyebrow quirk* Er...what? I know plenty of furs in Colorado. Well, don't know them, but know of them. Therer's furmeets there and everything. Search Yahoo Groups Colofurs.



They must be really spread out or are hidden really really well - I never see anyone who's a Fur at all. (Heck I rarely even see people who aren't into blowing shit up over Halo or Counter-Strike)


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

lol i like halo... but i think i am one of maybe 11 in the tri state area...at least thats all (total) of yahoo and google groups. what are some other places you can search and meet with other furs in the area?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Feb 18, 2008)

Well... theres a couple in my state. But this states so damn big were spread out... and the only two in my city. one goes to college,t eh others in the military...


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 18, 2008)

Tacman said:
			
		

> I am the only furry in school, and anywhere within a 25 mile radius. And if I told someone I was a furry they wouldn't understand at all.



ditto, but in my case there is larger radius ;D


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Feb 20, 2008)

buh.... guh... I just found that there are a MASSIVE amount of furs at my school... @_@   I know most of them, too!  It's... odd to find furries here... I thought I was the only one... @_@


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 20, 2008)

There is maybe.... 2?
Dunno...
Reagan High school has got about 3,500 people in it... My chances are kinda high of finding one or two here.


----------



## Chroma102 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have one furry friend, but she didn't know she was one until I told her what it was. 
If there are any furries in El Paso, shoot me a message! It'd be nice to meet some in the area. ^n^


----------



## WarTheifX (Sep 30, 2008)

Only one I know of. And that's it, for all as I know. I swear, the furry fandom is a dying race (from ignorance and furry haters).


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 30, 2008)

Im the only known furry in my school. But my school is small. I have the PhiPaw symbol all over my notebooks and stuff so if someone was there they would know.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 30, 2008)

Bah i'm pretty sure there no other furs then me in my city.. Nor in my school and we are 2000 XD


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 30, 2008)

I've pretty much given up. Of course, I keep it hidden (I attend a Christian school) so no one else would notice on their own... I have seen virtually NO indicators that anyone else at my tiny 500-person school is furry/scaly.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

15+ at my school...thats why I can't post A pic...I'm no public furry...


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Gizgiz (Sep 30, 2008)

When i went to school i found some furry porn on a classmates computer while fixing a thing for him.. But i never said anything about it, that guy was freaking everybody out, liking very strange hentai shit and being open with it..


----------



## Lukar (Sep 30, 2008)

Sadly, no, not that I know of. =/ I thought my girlfriend might be one, but she said she isn't one, so... Yeah. =(


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> 15+ at my school...thats why I can't post A pic...I'm no public furry...



Whats stopping you from being public?

I am not to sure if there are any at my collage. I think there was one at my high school buck when I didn't know what furies were. She used to wear ears and a tail to school. But she was really odd so I wouldn't have hung out with her anyways.


----------



## Ulex (Oct 1, 2008)

None in my school here. I don't think they even know what a furry is. More furries in Montreal please. ):


----------



## Jack (Oct 1, 2008)

4 but very possibly 5. because the current 4 that I know, I told them and they joined.
but the other one which makes the possible fifth, I just herd about and have seen walking down the hall a couple of times. she seems like she could be one, but I'll find out later. I've got ears all around the school ya know.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 1, 2008)

None at all that I know of, but there's several people I know who may well be furries...I've managed to track down two alias' of people I know IRL on FA, but both profiles are completelly inactive so no way of me telling if it's just a coincidence >.<


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

i know there was possibly still is a fur here in west cheshire college cause theres fur art on the walls but i think they left
meh


----------



## Lost (Oct 1, 2008)

I only know of 2 maybe three other furs in my Uni. *sigh* i though i would never miss the NEOs


----------



## Colorado FireFox (Oct 1, 2008)

will hum... the furs in my high school are to shy and will will i am not lol but you guys do point a rely good ?? to me.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

I dunno if there are i will soon find out.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I only know at least one and he's my best friend


----------



## Colorado FireFox (Oct 1, 2008)

yup that tru


----------



## Old-boot (Oct 1, 2008)

I have no idea. Some of my friends ain't exactly too fond of furries, either.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 1, 2008)

I know only three furs of being at my College campus. Myself, my best friend, and another friend who I joined my group to a con.

When I first started college I only knew of myself....and I met a friend who learned about furries after becoming my friend and became one herself. Recently a third person, who is a fur the one I mentioned early started up the same campus.

That is all I am aware of right now. It is possible that two other furs I know could be going to the same college but not the same campus.

If it means anything I also know of one local and vocal /b/tard that goes to my college. He's a 7/channer. He used to be friendly to me until he randomly started talking crap about how "Furries are bad" and I discreetly and cleverly agreed with his legitimate points, and refuted his non-legitimate ones and then ended with "Well they are not all bad. I am an example of a good one."

He stopped talking to me and pretends I don't exist now.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

I know of no other furs but my girl but I wish I did.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2008)

buecause of a Certain Article, the area I am in has become furry central: So far three Highschool have a concentrated ammount of Furries in it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know only three furs of being at my College campus. Myself, my best friend, and another friend who I joined my group to a con.
> 
> When I first started college I only knew of myself....and I met a friend who learned about furries after becoming my friend and became one herself. Recently a third person, who is a fur the one I mentioned early started up the same campus.
> 
> ...




I get along with him fine even though he stilll sees "All furfags Subject to extermination".
He's been tamed to the point of not becoming Inward to me at least.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 1, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I get along with him fine even though he stilll sees "All furfags Subject to extermination".
> He's been tamed to the point of not becoming Inward to me at least.



He works with you everyday. It would be counterproductive for a person to ignore a co-worker due to something like that. At least he hasn't given you the same colder shoulder he has given me...but then again I didn't really have it in me to explain to a 7-channer why ED isn't the best source in the world.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 1, 2008)

From other threads.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Heh, I recently discovered that my best friend is a furry. Every time he sees me he says 'yiff in hell, furfag'. Does that count as interaction?





TheGreatCrusader said:


> I shit you not. I may have turned him into one after I mentioned it to him once. He said 'furry? wat da fuk iz dat'. Then, when he was over my house a few days later I showed him some furry porn and he became interested. He IM'd me 2 days ago saying that he went on a 3 hour fap-a-thon and was now a furry. :<
> 
> I'm not sure if I should feel sorry for what I have done.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

tyrusgalenov said:


> buh.... guh... I just found that there are a MASSIVE amount of furs at my school... @_@   I know most of them, too!  It's... odd to find furries here... I thought I was the only one... @_@



Lucky. =(


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

well... i donÂ´t know anything about furs on my school, but if there where they would have surely found me. IÂ´m acting very open, thereÂ´s even a website where almost everyone of my school is on and IÂ´m showing very openly what i am and like. I met furries on other schools that way, but not on mine unfortunately...


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 1, 2008)

my friend Kat is into furry art, but i don't think she considers herself a furry. i'm afraid to ask anyone. :c


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 1, 2008)

There might be one kid that i know... but hes a full on freak... 

other then that i don't know...


----------



## Kalianos (Oct 1, 2008)

There's just two of us at my school, if you asked this before the school year ended I would say three. -_-; graduation parties are awesome btw.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2008)

I think there are maybe four or five that I know of. Maybe more. Nobody's come out and said "I'm a furry!" though. There's been lots of "I'm a husky!" and "This is my fursona!" speak, though.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

I've always wondered if there were other furs in my school, but I'm not curious or stupid enough to go aking around.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 1, 2008)

there were a few in my college class

i had no idea what furries were in highschool but looking back i remember some furry paintings in the school art show


----------



## Devilot (Oct 13, 2008)

In my junior year, I knew a furry that went to my school but we found eachother over myspace =P


----------



## devils (Oct 13, 2008)

none that I've found, then again I'm shy. i figure there might be one or two in my high school, there are 3,000 students. if anyone reading this lives in Oak Park/River Forest, Illinois or lives in or around the city of Chicago. let me know.


----------



## Estidel (Oct 13, 2008)

I've met one other fur, and we're good friends. If any fur here is in the Lake Mary/Sanford Area of Florida, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Old-boot (Oct 13, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> If it means anything I also know of one local and vocal /b/tard that goes to my college. He's a 7/channer. He used to be friendly to me until he randomly started talking crap about how "Furries are bad" and I discreetly and cleverly agreed with his legitimate points, and refuted his non-legitimate ones and then ended with "Well they are not all bad. I am an example of a good one."
> 
> He stopped talking to me and pretends I don't exist now.


 

That's great. I can't get over laughing. I think you just punched a big hole in his reality.


----------



## zytik (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea theres about 5 I know and I know of 2 more that are still in the closet about it. But hey if anybody here Goes to USI gimme a shout on the FA message thing.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

None at my school. *sigh*

I should be done with high school soon and on my way to Tech collage. I know for a fact furries gather gather at tech collages like a drat plague.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 13, 2008)

Not that I know of, but then again, I _do_ go to a large high school (Think it's the biggest in the Southern Hemisphere or something...), so there must be. But then again, I live in New Zealand, which isnt the largest country... (Full sarcasm intended), so yeah. If a furry DID go to my school, I would still be cautious, as just because they're a furry, doesn't mean I'll get along with them or anything... =S


----------



## Chex (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't know any furries personally until I went to Kumoricon this year. There was a panel that got cancelled, so I got to meet ten or so other furs. It was pretty cool. Unfortunately, I don't know any other furs who live around me. :<


----------



## Nox (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I found out my Best guy friend is a furry XD. We where schoolmates for a long time. It just happend now even a few weeks ago. -Sigh- How fun.


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

There's a fairly large club at the college right across from mine. Been to one of their little parties was pretty fun. Albeit I don't remember much...


----------



## Dragonfang (Oct 14, 2008)

I seem to be the only fur in my school. I seem to be the only one around for quite a few miles it would seem as well. Anyone remotely close to the Hamlin area in North East PA, hit me up with a chat or somethin.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

I am blessed to know of one total furry, a member of the fandom in fact, and a few of my friends are accepting of my furriness. It's the friends that aren't accepting of furries that get me down.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont think there are any other furs in my school. Its sad with 2000+ people im the only one and a few summers ago i went to a indiana school for the blind summer camp and there was 6 of us in a 12 person dorm.  It seem that omost furs in indiana are either visual impaired or live in the northern part of the state.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 14, 2008)

I know flamedryad. He graduated though. I'm still here. No other furries that I know of in the vincinity of Western Carolina University.


----------



## Tweek (Oct 14, 2008)

During my recent stint as an academic, I found three furs. Two are really fun people and are together; a girl named A.J. who is an amazing artist, and Glenn, who has a steadfast belief that there will be a zombie uprising and is aspiring to be a cop. The other one was terribly creepy and reclusive so I never felt comfortable talking to him (I don't even remember his name). 

A.J. drew a bunch of furry, buxom pirate femmes and posted them here, a project she did at Glenn's insistance.  Her main gallery is more fantasy based and is here. The dragons in particular are amazingly well done.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 14, 2008)

none that i know of =( 

one i think maybe... but hes a loser...


----------



## T.Y. (Oct 14, 2008)

I wish.. i have no fur friends at school and the "friends" i have drink and smoke and all that, im a clean fur though. i dont do that.

No furs at my school, all there is is dumbasses that call things and everyone gay... which hurts me inside. i hate it when they use it as a insult. And if i showed them about the fandom they would say im messed in the head.

God i hate people....


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 14, 2008)

I actually have some suspicions that there is a fur here that frequents my university. Might look into that, might not. I'm a lazy kitty.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 14, 2008)

T.Y. said:


> I wish.. i have no fur friends at school and the "friends" i have drink and smoke and all that, im a clean fur though. i dont do that.
> 
> No furs at my school, all there is is dumbasses that call things and everyone gay... which hurts me inside. i hate it when they use it as a insult. And if i showed them about the fandom they would say im messed in the head.
> 
> God i hate people....




I feel your pain.. one of my best friends just kill furrys


----------



## Tanner (Oct 14, 2008)

No furs at my school, at least, none that I know of.  I might be able to talk one or so of my friends into becoming one, but I kind of want to talk to peeps at my school that already know what "yiff" and such means.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 14, 2008)

as far as I know, there would be one other furry (that I would be able to prove) @ my school, in my Chemistry class we had to do a 'describe yourself' project and the kid put in big brown letters FURRY, along with two other words and a typed paragraph in the center.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, but he's an ass so I just kinda ignore him. But I gots  Prowler rofl *glomps him*. he lives maybe ......3 hours away?


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 14, 2008)

Devi8 said:


> as far as I know, there would be one other furry (that I would be able to prove) @ my school, in my Chemistry class we had to do a 'describe yourself' project and the kid put in big brown letters FURRY, along with two other words and a typed paragraph in the center.


Wow... how subtle of him. Hm... Its amazing that in a large school such as mine, I dont know of anyone being furry... As far as I can tell, I'm the only one on these forums from New Zealand... yet alone _my city _(Christchurch) *sad face* Oh well... guess I'll keep doing some searching.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in Utah. There are no furry conventions, let alone furs in my school. The mormons do not like the furs. And i'm stuck in the middle of them. It's not fun. Not al all.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Wow... how subtle of him. Hm... Its amazing that in a large school such as mine, I dont know of anyone being furry... As far as I can tell, I'm the only one on these forums from New Zealand... yet alone _my city _(Christchurch) *sad face* Oh well... guess I'll keep doing some searching.


Yeah, well when you go to a small school you see just about everything.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 14, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I live in Utah. There are no furry conventions, let alone furs in my school. The mormons do not like the furs. And i'm stuck in the middle of them. It's not fun. Not al all.



that totally blows, but utah has some of the sweetest powder i've ever ridden. <3 snowbird and park city


----------



## mmmke (Oct 14, 2008)

when i went to gilbert high there were a couple who would ware ears and tail ?? but i just think they were trying to be original.......lol posers xD


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 14, 2008)

lulz mmmke.
And what do you mean "powder I've ever ridden" Nek0chan?


----------



## talakestreal (Oct 14, 2008)

When I went to school I knew a crazy bunch of nutcases who believed they were dragonriders and their dragons existed on a celestial planet, waiting for their return. 

They told me I was evil. ^__^  

Needless to say, they're not dragonriders anymore. It was a game to them.  I am still as I was then, a dragon through and through. 

In college, all I met were a lot of lesbians. One of my roommates thought she was a mermaid though, if that counts.  

I always seem to find the crazy ones, not the sane rational actual-furry ones.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 14, 2008)

some people wear fox tails at my school xD so yeah furries at mah school or they want attention


----------



## mmmke (Oct 14, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> lulz mmmke.
> And what do you mean "powder I've ever ridden" Nek0chan?



i think he means powder like fluffly snow to snowboard on


----------



## Lukar (Oct 14, 2008)

I still have no luck. x.x' The IFPL says that there are two furries living VERY close to my house, but I don't think they go to my school, lol. Nobody acts or looks like a furry there. T.T


----------



## nedded (Oct 15, 2008)

At my college, I'm the furry "everyone" knows about. I do my best to keep my (and the fandom's) reputation unsullied. 
There might be a couple others, haven't approached any of them about it. See above about reputations.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think there are any in my school, but yesterday my friend and I were joking around that another friend of ours was a furry because she liked Amy Rose and her favorite word was rawr. XD


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 15, 2008)

I know a few furries at my school, actually just two, and I dated one, and am currently dating the other.  =^_^=.  I honestly hope there are more.  I'm not sure how to figure it out though. Maybe set up a fake IM account, and post a whole bunch of postit notes around the school with furry lingo and the IM name....  Ya know what,  Thats what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 15, 2008)

I know of two furs in my school. I reckon there's probably more, though. The two and I are pretty tight. The girl (an arctic fox) furry's mom is actually a furry with a panther/cat (can't remember which) fursona.. and for christmas they get stuff like paws and tails. Needless to say, I envy her. The other one, a guy (fox) told his parents about furry and stuff, and his dad went crazy and won't let him out of the house unless he knows exactly what he's going to do. Needless to say, I'm glad I'm not him. Then there's me who's parents don't know and probably wouldn't care.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 15, 2008)

mmmke said:


> i think he means powder like fluffly snow to snowboard on


thank you D= for explaining powder for me. i forgot that slang is not universal :/


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 15, 2008)

I was quite lucky.

As well as myself there were three other furries in my school, unfortunatly I have lost contact with all but one of these.

Weirdly, I found out yesterday that my best friend at uni who I have spoken to pretty much everyday for the last two years is a furry. What are the chances?


----------



## maff130 (Nov 4, 2008)

As far as I know, I'm alone in my school. But then, I pretty much keep to myself.
If there's any furs that attend Harris Academy in Scotland, I'd be really glad to know ^-^

 ---------------- iTunes is currently playing Renard - Amber Starlight, I Love You. via FoxyTunes


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 4, 2008)

There none at the school Im going to now but when i move to indianpolis next year Ive heard there are alot of them.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I live in Portage. There are NONE.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

i am at hull university so far there are 6-8 of us here there might be a few more hiding in the shadows...
when i was in college(english) or school i doubt there were any furs around, it's england no-one hear knows about them, and i have asked random dudes if they know what a furry is and they reply "No, what is that?"


----------



## LiesAreForever (Nov 4, 2008)

Nup, not that I know of.  Tried to convince mah bestestest friend to give it a try.  c.c


Didn't work...  though I think she just forgot about it.  Wouldn't surprise me.  :3


----------



## Teco (Nov 4, 2008)

None that I know of


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Nov 4, 2008)

I have one friend in my school who is a furry. He has a crush on me, but I really hope to find a cute furry girl in my school that would like me. One with a fox fursona, maybe. ^///^ Other than my friend I doubt there are any other furries at my school. Or even if anyone knows what a furry is. I'm not exactly social and really I'm shy, so I don't really meet people.


----------



## Nox (Nov 5, 2008)

The only a few furs :3. One is only for the Porn, the other is a Drama Llama from the pits of hell, and can never stop changing what he is :|. I do have one furry (My love Husky) who is my Best friend. Great guy.


----------



## Nox (Nov 5, 2008)

The only a few furs :3. One is only for the Porn, the other is a Drama Llama from the pits of hell, and can never stop changing what he is :|. I do have one furry (My love Husky) who is my Best friend. Great guy. (Sorry for the 2 posts >_< Cat climed on the computer)


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 24, 2009)

*sigh* sadly, I do believe I am alone at my school, nobody in my quite little town to talk to. 
Though I'm sorta private about my furry life (as in if you ask, I will tell, but not shouting it at the top of my lungs) I have still failed to find a fellow fur at my school.
I did, however, have a sorta interesting conversation with a friend a couple of days ago, it went something like this:

me: *sits at desk, doodling foxy things*
friend: *walks up* Hey man, whats up?
me: *somewhat hides doodle* Oh, hey, not much,
friend: *in cutely stupid voice* Awwww! You like furreeeees!
me: *glares* Heh, yeah...
friend: *walks away*

Kinda interesting, I thought he would probably freak out if he found out I was a furry, but he just seemed it cute. :-? :roll: Interesting...
Oh well... :neutral:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 24, 2009)

I know of two at my school.  One is a girl I don't really know and the other's name is Emerson.  He moved recently but I guessed from the anthro pictures in his notebook.  (Also he was a die-hard animal rights activist)  I have a few friends who know of furries and know I'm one.  There pretty chill except for occasional ribbing, one is a hintai kinda guy


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 24, 2009)

Dusty said:


> one is a hintai kinda guy


One of my friends is very much into yaoi and hentai (He's bi). He has a picture of tentacle rape as his wallpaper on his iPhone.

:<

I dunno, I just wanted to share this.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 24, 2009)

There's like, 2 furries at my University. Met one, he's cool.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 24, 2009)

As far as I've seen, I'm the only furry at my school. I'll move to the big city soon though, and I think I'll meet a few there.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 24, 2009)

crimsonwolf90 said:


> Saddly, there are none that I know of.  Then again, it doesn't help that I live in a hick town...in which about 95 percent of them will ask "what's a furry?"  and the other five percent will say  "holy crap, your sick man!"
> 
> ...eh, oh well.  I live in michigan so there arn't many furries up here anyways, I don't think...but I'll keep a sharp look out!^^



michigander furry here ^_^ still in high school though and I think I am the ONLY furry in a 50 mile radius of me...


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 24, 2009)

any furs near the flint, michigan town should message me


----------



## bozzles (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm the only furry at my school. And I sort of like it that way.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 24, 2009)

I know 2 or 3 furry chicks in my school.

I talk with them a lot, but I never told them that I was furry :3


----------



## Qoph (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sure there are, I'm just not proddy about that sort of thing.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm 99.9% sure I'm the only fur at my school. There _could_ be other furs, but I seriously don't expect anyone to be a fur.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 25, 2009)

Not really, no, but...

One time, I saw a guy drawing Naruto in some kind of animal form. I have no idea if that's part of the show or not, because I never saw it and have no plans to do so. Maybe he was just an anime fan.

I didn't ask him, because I felt that randomly coming up to him and asking if he was a furry would have been a tad rude.


----------



## Loken (Feb 25, 2009)

I am the only furry on the U of M campus that I know of.  Other than that there was some girl with a sergal printed out in her sketchbook at some art workshop I took last year.


----------



## Midi Bear (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm friends with 2 and a half other furries at my school. I say half because the third isn't actually in the fandom and doesn't make much of a hobby out of it. Rather, she thinks it's cool and attributes herself to a Squirrel, which is refreshing because Squirrels aren't exactly often found in the fandom.
The other 2 are foxes. The girl is an Arctic Fox, and the guy (who I went out with for a week (not one of my best relationship outcomes >.>)) is a Red Fox.

I'd like to think that there are more furs at my school. I mean - I was already friends with the 2 and a half, and I've got around maybe 30 friends at school, so 3 and a half out of 30. Then take into account the fact that there's 1,200 other kids..


----------



## mikou_the_panda (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm a giant panda furry. i've always gotten a lot of plushies in my house. but my plushies are sea creatures: fish, polar bears, penguins, cetaceans, and crustaceans.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2009)

No furfags at my school.  They actually have some dignity.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 25, 2009)

I was the only furry in high school. Kinda.

Back when I was an obnoxious little teen, I wore my tail and ears to school. Just once. People either thought I was a beaver or a rabbit. D:

I wore the tail one other time that I can recall.

This was like... 10th grade. 

Come to find out later, after I graduate, one of my school friends is a fur, a two-tailed kitsune based heavily off of Fox McCloud from Star Fox. D:  

He invited me to come to AC with him once but, I was planning to move to Chicago. xD;;



Then again. I live in Cumberland, Maryland. No one's ever heard of it, and the youth are so sheltered and apathetic. No one knows what 4chan is, let alone furries.

Though I do remember one person had seen the CSI episode and asked me if I was a furry before I was even sure I was. xD  Oh well.


----------



## Potato (Feb 25, 2009)

I doubt there are any others but me. Yet I have speculations about a girl in some of my classes. She draws a lot of Anthros in her books =/


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2009)

Well just last week during Madi Gras I my suspicions were correct, my best friend is indeed a furry so I guess I do know a fur that goes to my school


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't get into the furry thing until a year or two after I graduated college. My college and high school were full of Narutards, those skinny pimply kids who wear dragon shirts, and people wearing collars, so I'm sure there was a fur or two in there.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 25, 2009)

mikou_the_panda said:


> i'm a giant panda furry. i've always gotten a lot of plushies in my house. but my plushies are sea creatures: fish, polar bears, penguins, cetaceans, and crustaceans.



That's not the question though. ._.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 25, 2009)

Loken said:


> I am the only furry on the U of M campus that I know of.  Other than that there was some girl with a sergal printed out in her sketchbook at some art workshop I took last year.



Do you mean U of M as in University of Michigan? Because there are literally HUNDREDS of furries in SE Michigan, you have no idea.

Than again I don't know how many of them go to U of M, so yeah.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 25, 2009)

My high school was rather... decent. I don't think there were many furries there, if any. But I wasn't looking, so who knows.

As far as I know I've never actually met another furry. Of course there's 30.000-50.000 students in this city. Surely I'm not the only fur among them


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 25, 2009)

My high school.. sucks to be honest with ya.. I'm pretty sure that there are no furries around my area, unless I check in the Furry by Area thread and there's one in Rock Falls..

T.T Oh well, if anyone goes to Rock Falls High School, please tell me! =D It's Chris, AKA Jesus as everyone calls me. Lol..


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 25, 2009)

There are like 3 at mine


----------



## Morroke (Feb 25, 2009)

Tried to get my friend into furry. She's a black housecat to me.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 25, 2009)

i have no furries at my school. my old school had like one but she didnt know it yet


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 25, 2009)

there were three at my High School. myself, a friend and sum chick that was in my English class


----------



## Inices (Feb 26, 2009)

I accidentally found one through a strange series of events that was started by my constant poking fun at furries at a point in my life where I was completely paranoid about the fact that I was also a furry.

Moral of the story; be a hypocrite.


----------



## Gray (Feb 26, 2009)

Never really cared to ask really.
I didn't speak to many people in my school.
There might have been? My school was pretty huge so there were tons of people. I'm assuming some had to be furries.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 26, 2009)

there is 2 other furries in school

and both are my friends ^^


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2009)

Tiger furry graduated from my school last year.  I used to be mean to him because of it and because he wanted to have sex with them.   I feel bad now that I didn't get to apologize.


----------



## Loken (Feb 26, 2009)

heresydarling said:


> Do you mean U of M as in University of Michigan? Because there are literally HUNDREDS of furries in SE Michigan, you have no idea.
> 
> Than again I don't know how many of them go to U of M, so yeah.


No University of Manitoba


----------



## Camisado (Feb 26, 2009)

There's quite a bit of /b/tards at my school.

I've made friends with a couple.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 26, 2009)

There are some at mine. But I don't think they completely realize it yet.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually think that I'm the only fur in my town (Furries are really, really rare in Italy).
Though, I guess I'm turning some people in furries, as for example, my best friend, she knows I'm a furry and recently she started drawing her fursona and other anthro things (and sometimes she sais "us furries"); though, she never actually told me that she is one. Plus, my classmates don't mind/know that I'm a furry, and usually ask me to draw something cute for them.
Even my Maths teacher is so proud of my drawings that asked me if I could make a fursona for everyone of my classmates, or, as she calls them, "an animalistic cartoon" of them. Everyone enjoyed the project a lot and now we have the drawings stuck on our class walls. :3


----------



## Jack (Feb 27, 2009)

a few, maby 5 or 6.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 27, 2009)

The only furries at my school that I know of are a close friend of mine and me.  Besides our three close non-fur friends (one of which is an anime fan), no one else at our school probably knows what a furry is.  I live in Southwestern Indiana, so the general populous tends to stay within this "bubble" that just filters out what is going on in the world around it.  It is rather depressing (the bubble), but I do not really care what goes on here because I will be leaving it within a few months and moving on to college.  Yay for college!  Finally, some intelligent people...  XD


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 27, 2009)

Just me and about 3 other friends. I dont know about any others.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I never talk ask anyone of my friends if they with the furry fandom. True be told, I do not want say to my friends that I am a furry myself. I think it will turn them off and think as something else. I mean, if you are going to say to your friends that you are a furry when is the right time to say it?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 27, 2009)

Nope no furries here by me -_- at least not in my school...


----------



## ilobmirt (Feb 27, 2009)

I do know of one who goes to my school, but I'm afraid he wants nothing to do with me... his loss =P_P=. And besides, I know the guy did some bad stuff around the area. So I guess the fact he wants nothing to do with me is a good thing?

~~~ * ~~~

If you're a furry at Springfield Technical Community Colledge, clap your paws :3


----------



## Sivril (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know, i think I'm the only one in my high school
~feels alone~


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think so. There was this one girl that came to school with cat ears and a tail, but I think that was more of an anime thing.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 5, 2009)

One kid might know what one is, art teacher may know what one is.


----------



## seth_foxen (Mar 5, 2009)

Sivril said:


> I don't know, i think I'm the only one in my high school
> ~feels alone~



Don't worry, you're not alone in your...alone...ness..


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 6, 2009)

I only know of one from my college.
Thats about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 6, 2009)

I know a few in and outside of school.
My friend and I are furries, and there are more at the Art campus.
Some of the Furries at the Art college campus are either dicks, asswipes, assholes, shy and nice, or shy and nervous.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 6, 2009)

Inices said:


> I accidentally found one through a strange series of events that was started by my constant poking fun at furries at a point in my life where I was completely paranoid about the fact that I was also a furry.
> 
> Moral of the story; be a hypocrite.


I always use to make fun of this kid that was a furry in my school (mainly because he was into beastiality, though.), but here almost a year later, I'm a fur myself (No one at my school knows though). 

I can't remember if I posted in this thread already or not >.>


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, there's this girl who's a wolf and..ugh *holds face in her hands* She's the reason everyone in my school who knows about furries hates them.. and why my friends stopped talking to me when they found out I was a fur.

She wears a partial fursuit to school, only wears those ugly wolf shirts, she's pretty slutty, totally bitchy..Not a lot of people like her :\ she's moving though C:

Only other furry I know in real life graduated two-three years ago. He didn't have a fursona or anything but he liked drawing furry porn. He was hot, I miss him xD;


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm really quiet about being a furry, so I haven't been approached by anyone {I would wear a collar if my parents wouldn't kill me, but as is....}
I attend a small, extremely conservative school, so I don't know how many furries there would be in the first place, but I haven't encountered any.
And from some subtle questioning, as far as I can tell no one in my school even knows what a furry is.  It's really quite depressing...


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised, as my school is a very liberal charter school, but I haven't seen any (I will never in hell ask anyone). But my school is extremely learning-oriented and has a short day (only 5 hours) so there really isn't that much time to be weird, and I am too shy to know anyone outside of school.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2009)

Know two from my high school. One from college.


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive been trying to find out how many people at my local community college are furs, I doubt any. Though I did happen to find someone who plays the game (I just lost the game). Anyway, I have dropped subtle hints like drawing the Phi paw on all my sketchbooks and showing fellow art fans my furry drawings. So far nobody has revealed themselves.


----------



## mrfoxboy (May 11, 2009)

I don't know of any furries, but is anyone here goes to L'OdyssÃ©e High School, I'd be happy to be proved wrong =]


----------



## frisse (May 11, 2009)

no i dont thint so but who knows there are mybe som furries in my school( im one hehe)


----------



## MattyK (May 11, 2009)

None that I know of within GlosCol. The nearest Furry around here is Darth, and he lives over in Tewksbury.
My upcoming Article on the Fandom is liable to make some though.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 11, 2009)

There are actually a good number of furs up at Harper College in IL....

I have been told that I "bring out the furry in people" on more than one occasion as well!

=^.^=


----------



## HoneyPup (May 11, 2009)

Just graduated, but I'm sure there were lots of them considering the size of the student population.


----------



## Kittiara (May 11, 2009)

Not that I know of. :B


----------



## Evanswift (May 11, 2009)

There's about 3 fur's that I know of at my school. A lot of my friends try to make fun of the idea of me being a furry but they usally can't get to me.


----------



## Erewolf (May 11, 2009)

There's only me and my best friend who are furries at my school. And I was the one who converted her like...Months ago. I have some friends out of school who know what furries even are, but they're from /b/ and are all YIFFINHELL etc but stopped when I told them I was one 9_9 My neighbour is a furry. And yea...That's basically all I know of .__.;


----------



## SPICE (May 11, 2009)

I never meet anyone who said they were furry when I went to school or college.
Sure wished I did.
Would've been nice to share with someone in person.


----------



## Meeew (May 11, 2009)

I wish someone would start a furry club or something xD...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Wouldn't know. I left school years ago.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 12, 2009)

;


----------



## Fathergia (May 12, 2009)

I met one other furry at my school, which surprised me because before I went to a 2500 student population school and I found one, at this school there are like 350 kids and I found one. Hahahaha funny funny funny


----------



## Leostale (May 12, 2009)

I ask many fellow students in my school "What is furry" they say "hairy, why" then i said
"ok nothing" damn there aren't any furries here


----------



## PidgeyPower (May 12, 2009)

I don't know any furs where i go to but i have suspicions on two people that i know theres quite a high chance they are furs but i don't want to say anything in case they're not and freak out. that would be bad.


----------



## X (May 12, 2009)

there are probably no furies (at least around my age) within 75 miles of where live, and if they exist; then i am not seeing them.


----------



## Sulfide (May 12, 2009)

The only furs I know that are at my school are the ones I forced this shit upon. And even then they still dont know nearly as much about this fandom as they could.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (May 13, 2009)

I know one, Evanswift... and theres another but IDK who her username is. . .


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

I have never seen or met a furry at school but I bet they exist.


----------



## Erewolf (May 13, 2009)

I now have a Phipaw drawn on my wrist in black marker right above my rainbow striped wrist band x3 Hopefully if anyone who is a furry sees it...They'll know they're not alone o_o And who knows maybe I'll make a friend out of it. No one though seems to know wtf a phipaw even is and most people don't even ask about it because well it's me >_>; I've had strange things drawn on my arms before lul.


----------



## slydude851 (May 13, 2009)

I am not even close to knowing.  At a school of 1000 students, theres bound to be at least 2.  Im one of them and I never want to go looking around for another.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 14, 2009)

I do not think there are any other furries in my school. If there are, I am yet to see them. I even walked around with the Phipaw written on some of my things to see if anyone would notice. Nobody did of course. I really hope to find at least one furry though.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 14, 2009)

I've spotted a few at my college, I ain't talking to them though. I'd rather not have all my conversations with a friend be about just 1 hobby we have in common =|


----------



## iBolt! (May 14, 2009)

I have met at least 4 so far. Such awesome people =3


----------



## Shadow (May 14, 2009)

I don't remember if I said this, but I do know one in my college.


----------



## BaletheRed (May 14, 2009)

I know two. But I have a lot of furfriends from my city thankfully.


----------



## Isen (May 14, 2009)

My university is infamous for being preppy, so I haven't noticed any.  I did, however, recently discover that one of the guys that I'm living with is secretly a huge Redwall fan.  Hrm.  Must investigate further.


----------



## Earthwyrm (May 15, 2009)

Sadly no . I wish I did though .


----------



## LiL_Stenly (May 15, 2009)

I still think that I'm the only one in the town!


----------



## sparx (May 15, 2009)

ive been able to pick out more than a pawful of furries in my school. i made it my mission to pull the 'closet furries' out into the open, because i knew how much it sucked to think i was alone in the fandom. so ive been wearing my collar (and fox ears, occasionally) to school, all day, every day, to show the others tht theyre not alone.

sure enough, ive been approached at least four times by shy, nervous people, all with the same question; "uhm...~(shuffles)~...are you a furry?" ^^ works every time.

so now ive built meself a small cluster of furryness at school, and through my exploration, ive met some great friends ^^

also, the last four bf's i had were furries in my area (two of which i converted meself )

i guess oshawa is just crawling with us, but we're all too afraid to come out and be proud of it. im not ~(wears furry flag like a cape)~


----------



## Aura (May 15, 2009)

LiL_Stenly said:


> I still think that I'm the only one in the town!


You'd be highly surprised if you just looked. I thought I was the only furry in Buffalo, simply because the city is either druggies, wangsters, or close minded people.
I went looking though after I came across a furry in a suburb to Buffalo and found a whole community of them here x3

As for school, I know one other than myself. There might be a couple more, because I don't know to many underclassmen, but as far as I know it's just us two. However, I've noticed my boyfriend is slowly starting to take a liking to more than just neko girls. I sent him a pic of a hot anthro fox I found lastnight and it sparked an interesting conversation. lol So maybe soon that one other, will turn to two x3.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 15, 2009)

I know a good handful of locals, but not anyone who actually goes to my college. TU may have other furs on campus, but I'm not explicitly aware of who or where they are. Ah well.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone in my area never mind my school is a Furry although im sure id be surprised.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 15, 2009)

I know there's one other furry besides me at my school but me and him don't talk much so I don't know anything about him, but we were one day just talking and I brought up the fandom and he said he's a furry.  There may be others but I can't be arsed to find them.


----------



## LiL_Stenly (May 16, 2009)

However I know some people from the near city that are anthro artist, but they not considering themselves as furries. 
Just never met them personally, I know them thru the chat but that doesn't count!
Anyway and the school I studied I didn't saw anyone who seems to be furry. :/
Annnnd bout the sparx's post... For a furry, I don't like to wear collars and ears... (don't want to be offensive) just looks silly to me! 
Maybe Anti-Parasite Collar! ;D


----------



## Chiasm (May 16, 2009)

I don't know any at my school, seeing as I don't actually have a school.

But I do know quite a few irl, my BF is a fur, and our flatmate is too. Most of our friends are that come round.

We have a fur flat  It's brilliant!


----------

